# Bath & Body Works 2019



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I keep checking, but I have not seen any Halloween items as of yet.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I haven't seen any Halloween candles but the fall candles are definitely making their way out. There have been Halloween soaps though. I've been keeping my eye on youtube for spoilers.


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

Awesome. Please keep us posted if you find anything else!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Well, first I cheered and then I cried when I saw this and the price:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BztwHwrgzPw/


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Impy - Is that a new BBW item for this year? Also, how much is it?


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Yup, it's new this year and it's $29.50. Which I'm not sure even I can justify for a Wallflower plugin.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I got some Fall hand soaps...Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and Afternoon Apple Picking (a store I went to had an early Fall soap shelf), but I haven't seen any candles or any Halloween items, yet. 

That Wallflower plug in is awesome, but I can't pay $29.95 for one...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

That is a lot of money for a Wallflower plugin. Especially since most peoples outlets are hidden.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

There’s a sugar skull one as well, but I’m not sure on the price. Good thing is I’m betting a lot of people won’t pay $30 for a wallflower so here’s to hoping for some clearance prices!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Impy - Is that a new BBW item for this year? Also, how much is it?





Impy said:


> Well, first I cheered and then I cried when I saw this and the price:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BztwHwrgzPw/


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ohhhhhh but it's awesome. Look for your sale coupons. I'm sooooo getting one


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

They are putting out Fall stuff, now! Candles, wallflower stuff, the hand soaps I previously said I bought...I grabbed some Heirloom Apple Wallflower refills on Wednesday, as they were on sale. There are sooo many candles I want!!! I forgot to look and see if they started to put out the actual Wallflower plugs. Halloween shouldn't, hopefully, be too far behind!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked these up today


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Saki.Girl - I saw those on line. Let me know how the soaps smell. Thanks.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

All the Halloween stuff they sell seems to only be notes of fruits and flowers. Nothing on the spicy end of the scale. Even if they smelled like fireside or sweater weather would be great, anything that evokes fall. The labels are cute though.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Saki.Girl - I saw those on line. Let me know how the soaps smell. Thanks.


The soaps smell amazing


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> All the Halloween stuff they sell seems to only be notes of fruits and flowers. Nothing on the spicy end of the scale. Even if they smelled like fireside or sweater weather would be great, anything that evokes fall. The labels are cute though.


Yeah, I'm torn becuase I LOVE their Halloween stuff but it doesn't give me that Halloween/Fall _smell_ that I want... So I mainly stick to the Fall things. Wish they'd put more spicy scents into spooky containers.


----------



## jackolantern45 (Oct 5, 2016)

Today they have their hand soaps for $3 apiece. That with a 20 percent off coupon makes a pretty sweet deal. I got 4 of the halloween scents, i pumpkin cupcake and a non-halloween gel soap.


----------



## jackolantern45 (Oct 5, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> All the Halloween stuff they sell seems to only be notes of fruits and flowers. Nothing on the spicy end of the scale. Even if they smelled like fireside or sweater weather would be great, anything that evokes fall. The labels are cute though.


Usually they have the Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin in a Halloween themed soap every year but I haven't noticed any yet except in the regular fall containers. Maybe they'll have one later. It really smells like Halloween to me. I have one from last year that I am going to use.


----------



## jackolantern45 (Oct 5, 2016)

Nevermind my other post is now deleted lol. Can't wait to see what other Halloween stuff Bath and Body Works will have. I ordered my soaps online but I also want to see what they have in store in a few weeks. They should have most of their stuff in by then.


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

Here’s the haunted luminary:


__
http://instagr.am/p/B0PlemXgQgW/


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

BBW's Halloween stuff has shown up online but not in the Halloween section as of yet.


I'm lazy and won't be including most of the fall decor stuff because most of it's been up for a bit.

Wallflower plugins:
Spooky Chandelier:





Wallflowers Fragrance Air Freshener Plug In – Bath & Body Works


Enjoy fragrance that welcomes you home. Browse our decorative Wallflowers air freshener plug ins and find the perfect accent for every room.




www.bathandbodyworks.com





Haunted House: 





Wallflowers Fragrance Air Freshener Plug In – Bath & Body Works


Enjoy fragrance that welcomes you home. Browse our decorative Wallflowers air freshener plug ins and find the perfect accent for every room.




www.bathandbodyworks.com





Pumpkin Kitten:





Wallflowers Fragrance Air Freshener Plug In – Bath & Body Works


Enjoy fragrance that welcomes you home. Browse our decorative Wallflowers air freshener plug ins and find the perfect accent for every room.




www.bathandbodyworks.com







Candle Holders:
Haunted Inn Luminary:





Access to this page has been blocked | Bath & Body Works







www.bathandbodyworks.com






Halloween Window:





Halloween Window Single Wick Candle Holder | Bath & Body Works


This spooky window candle holder adds haunted house vibes to any Halloween décor.




www.bathandbodyworks.com






Spiderweb Pedestal:





Access to this page has been blocked | Bath & Body Works







www.bathandbodyworks.com






Halloween Candle Sleeve:





Halloween 3-Wick Candle Holder | Bath & Body Works


This candle holder gives your 3-Wick a delightfully frightful update.




www.bathandbodyworks.com






Pumpkin Patch:





Access to this page has been blocked | Bath & Body Works







www.bathandbodyworks.com






Misc stuff:
Glamorous Kitty Visor Clip:





Car Air Fresheners and Car Fragrance - Bath & Body Works


Fragrance for the fast lane! Choose a fun Car Fragrance Holder & pair with a Refill in your favorite Bath & Body Works scent to freshen your car for weeks




www.bathandbodyworks.com






Howling Skeleton Dog PocketBac Holder:





PocketBac Hand Sanitizer | Bath & Body Works


Meet one of the most refreshing (and cutest) ways to keep your hands clean: PocketBac hand sanitizers. They're made with skin-loving ingredients and kill germs.




www.bathandbodyworks.com





Geometric Cat PocketBac Holder:





PocketBac Hand Sanitizer | Bath & Body Works


Meet one of the most refreshing (and cutest) ways to keep your hands clean: PocketBac hand sanitizers. They're made with skin-loving ingredients and kill germs.




www.bathandbodyworks.com






Candles: (currently on sale, b2 get 2)
Purrfect Pumpkin:





3-Wick Scented Candles - Bath & Body Works


Shop the World’s Best 3-Wick Scented Candles - guaranteed. Amazing fragrances & thoughtfully designed candle jars are calling your name. Find your faves!




www.bathandbodyworks.com





Vampire Blood :





3-Wick Scented Candles - Bath & Body Works


Shop the World’s Best 3-Wick Scented Candles - guaranteed. Amazing fragrances & thoughtfully designed candle jars are calling your name. Find your faves!




www.bathandbodyworks.com





Ghoul Friend:





3-Wick Scented Candles - Bath & Body Works


Shop the World’s Best 3-Wick Scented Candles - guaranteed. Amazing fragrances & thoughtfully designed candle jars are calling your name. Find your faves!




www.bathandbodyworks.com






Hopefully this works and if I've missed anything, please share.


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

Does anyone have a 20% coupon I can use? We want to order the luminary so that would save us about $25!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

S2RTSND is on retailmenot. If that doesn't work, let me know.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I posted this over in the Halloween and Fall Candle thread but, since it's BBW, I figured I'd post it here, too. My husband got an AWESOME coupon mailer in from BBW for a free 3 Wick Candle with any purchase and a 20% off!! Now, this coupon doesn't start until the 29th...they have a Buy 2 Get 2 Free deal going on on all candles, currently. I knew BBW had a grace period for their coupons for a couple days before or after, sometimes...and this was four days...but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask. They actually let him use his coupons early with the candle sale!!! We got the big 3-Wick Candle for free, then an extra 20% off of the Buy 2 Get 2 candle deal, as well! I ended up with five BBW Fall candles for less than the price of one 3-Wick one!!! I can't believe they let us do that!!! (I got the regular coupons, but my husband got the free 3-Wick one probably to lure him into the store, lol.) I am so happy!! Oh, and now I have a free reward from built up BBW App points and I will save that for a Halloween item!! Yay!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I love their sweet cinnamon pumpkin scent ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I am still cheesed off they changed the shape of their pocket bacs.

I have several, including this Bride of Frankenstein one), that are the older squarish shaped ones:









I have Frankenstein, this Bride & a bat. They changed them a year or so later. I can occasionally find the square shaped bacs at Five Below but it's getting harder to find them. 

I will have to keep one for each holder & just refill them at some point.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

randyl said:


> Does anyone have a 20% coupon I can use? We want to order the luminary so that would save us about $25!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

randyl said:


> Does anyone have a 20% coupon I can use? We want to order the luminary so that would save us about $25!


I replied below


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> I am still cheesed off they changed the shape of their pocket bacs.
> 
> I have several, including this Bride of Frankenstein one), that are the older squarish shaped ones:
> View attachment 714753
> ...


You use those?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

They had a bunch of those squared off pocket bacs on clearance couple of years ago & I bought a sack full of anything I liked the scent of. Went to store & didn't have much out yet except candles, soaps, etc.

Word of warning on Wallflowers, I had one over kitchen countertop & found a big yellow stain underneath my white cabinets. I now only use them in the bathroom where the outlet is unimpeded. Really bummed me out. Has anyone else noticed, too, that some scents smell good when replacing new but then fade to where you don't smell anything unless you put you nose right down to it? Eucalyptus Mint (does last) & Black Cherry Merlot are my favs but I like many of the scents.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> They had a bunch of those squared off pocket bacs on clearance couple of years ago & I bought a sack full of anything I liked the scent of. Went to store & didn't have much out yet except candles, soaps, etc.
> 
> Word of warning on Wallflowers, I had one over kitchen countertop & found a big yellow stain underneath my white cabinets. I now only use them in the bathroom where the outlet is unimpeded. Really bummed me out. Has anyone else noticed, too, that some scents smell good when replacing new but then fade to where you don't smell anything unless you put you nose right down to it? Eucalyptus Mint (does last) & Black Cherry Merlot are my favs but I like many of the scents.


They do seem a bit unreliable. But for the most part my only complaint is that after a week or two the smell is diminished


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yodlei said:


> Word of warning on Wallflowers, I had one over kitchen countertop & found a big yellow stain underneath my white cabinets. I now only use them in the bathroom where the outlet is unimpeded. Really bummed me out. Has anyone else noticed, too, that some scents smell good when replacing new but then fade to where you don't smell anything unless you put you nose right down to it? Eucalyptus Mint (does last) & Black Cherry Merlot are my favs but I like many of the scents.


I haven't had any staining issues, yet, mine have nothing above them, but some definitely don't last as long as others, for sure. The one I just put in, recently, barely has any scent now. I am considering not buying them, anymore, as they are hit or miss...but I have such cute Wallflower plug-ins...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Andromalius said:


> You use those?


Yep. That pic isn't mine, it's just a google pic. I keep Frankie in my purse & his Bride is next to my end of the sofa.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The store by me is doing a remodle they open back up on augest 9th can not wait to see if they have Halloween out then


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I love that wallflower but I've had horrible luck with them dying. They just quit on me. The worst offenders are the nightlight and the duo ones. Those die almost instantly. I gave up on buying pretty ones since I had to keep replacing them...thankfully you can return them without a receipt (literally the only thing you can there!) since I guess it's a well known thing that they break. I switched to the cheapest wallflowers they sell but my last ones died a month ago...I just don't know if I want to keep replacing them! Maybe I should for the Autumn scents at least...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m probably going to be alone on this, but I have serious buyers remorse after buying this year’s luminary. I don’t really collect them, but I do have one other one that I bought a few years ago that I really like. But this one is rather large and heavy so storage space will be an issue, and there is so much silver to me that it’s blinding every time I look at it. This is what happens when you’re an impulse shopper!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m probably going to be alone on this, but I have serious buyers remorse after buying this year’s luminary. I don’t really collect them, but I do have one other one that I bought a few years ago that I really like. But this one is rather large and heavy so storage space will be an issue, and there is so much silver to me that it’s blinding every time I look at it. This is what happens when you’re an impulse shopper!
> 
> View attachment 716221


Wait. Does this go in an outlet? That thing is huge!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Wait. Does this go in an outlet? That thing is huge!


No, it’s just a decorative piece that are made for the 3 wick candles. They make just one per year so a lot of people collect them, and sometimes they sell out online fairly quickly from what I remember. It is indeed huge!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Ladyfrog said:


> I love their sweet cinnamon pumpkin scent ?


Yes! I am usually not a big fan of their scents but I went into the store on Monday and tried it. Smells really nice!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> No, it’s just a decorative piece that are made for the 3 wick candles. They make just one per year so a lot of people collect them, and sometimes they sell out online fairly quickly from what I remember. It is indeed huge!


I saw it in the store on Monday and it is ENORMOUS!
_LOL_


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Problem is.....it’s too heavy and not really worth returning, since it would cost me quite a bit in shipping. Although I can always return it to an actual store instead of thru the mail, which I may consider doing.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Problem is.....it’s too heavy and not really worth returning, since it would cost me quite a bit in shipping. Although I can always return it to an actual store instead of thru the mail, which I may consider doing.


I would def return to the actual store. Think how much Halloween money you'd be freeing up without paying for return shipping!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I would def return to the actual store. Think how much Halloween money you'd be freeing up without paying for return shipping!


Oh yeah, I would never waste $$ to return thru the mail! The debate in my head was whether to return it to the store or to just keep it ?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

yesterday they had their soaps for 2.95..I stocked up on the fall/halloween.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Sis & I went last week & asked clerk when the Halloween pieces would be in. She said they were & already sold out. Only thing I saw was the silver spider foam soap holder. I like the cream soaps better but they never accommodate them. Really wanted to see the 3-wick candle holders. The silver is exactly the same as 3 others I bought during Christmas Open House at our local garden center. Hologram glitter & they are GORGEOUS!!! Looks like diamonds. This one is a lot bigger than those I bought for pillar candles but know I have something I could put on top of it. Really want to see the purple option. Haunted House Luminary is cute but too much money. Like the Haunted House Wallflower plug but I bought the Skelly/Coffin one last year or year before that I like better.

Saw they added some things on site...new Pocketbac Holders.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Our Bath & Body Works put their Halloween merchandise out about 3 weeks ago and immediately started selling out of things. I didn't get to see the 3-wick luminary. They had a glittery white haunted house out instead that was from White Barn. Didn't see any of the pillar holders or the haunted window, but they did have one of the swirling crystal balls. I ended up order the haunted window online & am happy to say that I like it even better in person. Also scored a free pumpkin nightlight Wallflower and Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin refill. I'm going to be going back this weekend to see if they got anything else in, but usually once it's gone that's it.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m probably going to be alone on this, but I have serious buyers remorse after buying this year’s luminary. I don’t really collect them, but I do have one other one that I bought a few years ago that I really like. But this one is rather large and heavy so storage space will be an issue, and there is so much silver to me that it’s blinding every time I look at it. This is what happens when you’re an impulse shopper!
> 
> View attachment 716221
> 
> ...


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m probably going to be alone on this, but I have serious buyers remorse after buying this year’s luminary. I don’t really collect them, but I do have one other one that I bought a few years ago that I really like. But this one is rather large and heavy so storage space will be an issue, and there is so much silver to me that it’s blinding every time I look at it. This is what happens when you’re an impulse shopper!
> 
> View attachment 716221


OMG I’m having the same reaction as you! It is blinding to look at! Plus, I’m noticing some paint issues that are just not acceptable on a piece that costs $125. I ordered mine from online but I’m returning it to a store. Hopefully next years will be less shiny. ?


----------



## agrimkitten (Aug 16, 2019)

I don't live near a Bath & Body Works and don't drive sadly. My mom ordered the soap set and the antibacterial from the website for me. I am so sad because they have a really cute Halloween tote and it's not on the website. So I doubt it will go on the website.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

What I don't like about ordering online (other then the fact you can't smell stuff lol) is that you can only use ONE coupon code...they usually have three they send in the mail...like why limit us? I know for a fact you can stack coupons in stores...I've done it before and saved like $50+ most times on my big buys.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

AstorReinhardt said:


> What I don't like about ordering online (other then the fact you can't smell stuff lol) is that you can only use ONE coupon code...they usually have three they send in the mail...like why limit us? I know for a fact you can stack coupons in stores...I've done it before and saved like $50+ most times on my big buys.


I agree. I was hoping to stack coupons online when I realized that our store had already sold out of almost everything I wanted, but no dice. Luckily I was able to stack 3 coupons last weekend in the store when I found the pumpkin luminary single wick holders that are out of stock online. Our local store sold out of things so fast this year!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

RiverRat3 said:


> I agree. I was hoping to stack coupons online when I realized that our store had already sold out of almost everything I wanted, but no dice. Luckily I was able to stack 3 coupons last weekend in the store when I found the pumpkin luminary single wick holders that are out of stock online. Our local store sold out of things so fast this year!


I hope my store isn't like that...I'm waiting till the 10th to hit the mall (where my local one is) as it's when I get paid my food money (I'm on disability and food stamps). I was going to hit Target for some groceries at the same time so...yeah. But I wonder if I'm waiting too long?! I mean online still has stuff but I dislike buying online!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, I decided I am definitely returning the luminary! It’s been sitting on my dining room table for a couple weeks now and I’m tired of looking at it. I just need to print out my order from online because I have since thrown away all packaging for it. They’re just gonna have to suck it if they don’t like me bringing it back in a Homegoods plastic bag! ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard - You tried to love the luminary, and you gave it a fighting chance........it just wasn't there for you.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I will never order online again. Two weeks ago I had a free shipping coupon so I placed an order for two wallflowers plugs and a six pack of scents. I immediately got an email saying the plugs were out of stock but you can't change or add to your order. All I wanted to do was order two different plugs. I tried emailing but all I got was "give us a number to call you or you can call us". So I called and spent 30 painful minutes on the phone with this guy who couldn't grasp the idea that I just wanted to order replacements for the out of stock items and to still get the free shipping. How hard is that?! He started talking about that I could return the items to the store for a refund and I told him the closest store is over an hour away which is why I wanted to order online!! It seriously took 30 minutes to get this guy to understand what I wanted and then I was so irritated I ended up just ordering two plain plugs so the idiot would honor the free shipping. If I wanted to shop for a pretty plug online for some reason I couldn't get free shipping. It was so insanely stupid and annoying. Honestly, I shop online for convenience and wasting half an hour on the phone is not convenient! Not to mention I haven't received any of my orders yet.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> I will never order online again. Two weeks ago I had a free shipping coupon so I placed an order for two wallflowers plugs and a six pack of scents. I immediately got an email saying the plugs were out of stock but you can't change or add to your order. All I wanted to do was order two different plugs. I tried emailing but all I got was "give us a number to call you or you can call us". So I called and spent 30 painful minutes on the phone with this guy who couldn't grasp the idea that I just wanted to order replacements for the out of stock items and to still get the free shipping. How hard is that?! He started talking about that I could return the items to the store for a refund and I told him the closest store is over an hour away which is why I wanted to order online!! It seriously took 30 minutes to get this guy to understand what I wanted and then I was so irritated I ended up just ordering two plain plugs so the idiot would honor the free shipping. If I wanted to shop for a pretty plug online for some reason I couldn't get free shipping. It was so insanely stupid and annoying. Honestly, I shop online for convenience and wasting half an hour on the phone is not convenient! Not to mention I haven't received any of my orders yet.


I've ordered from them online before, so has my mom. I've had things leak on me and make a huge mess. Soap and the wallflower refills. Every time we order it seems like something leaks. The only time nothing did was when we didn't order anything but candles lol...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sooooooo.

I am done with BBW. I will never order from them again.

I tried to return the haunted luminary and they wouldn’t take it because I didn’t have the original packing slip. I don’t even remember getting one. Sometimes these retailers ship their stuff with no receipt or packing slip to be found anywhere either inside the box or in one of those plastic sleeves taped on the outside of the box. So I had printed a copy of my order from online thinking that would suffice, but that wasn’t good enough. I even pulled up my online order on my phone right there in the store and that wasn’t good enough either. I was told that I would only be able to get store credit. I might have been fine with that if it was for a small amount, but I paid close to $100 and I generally only ever order from them during Halloween. I wasn’t about to just take store credit. So I huffed out of there, luminary (and now bad mood) in hand.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Sooooooo.
> 
> I am done with BBW. I will never order from them again.
> 
> I tried to return the haunted luminary and they wouldn’t take it because I didn’t have the original packing slip. I don’t even remember getting one. Sometimes these retailers ship their stuff with no receipt or packing slip to be found anywhere either inside the box or in one of those plastic sleeves taped on the outside of the box. So I had printed a copy of my order from online thinking that would suffice, but that wasn’t good enough. I even pulled up my online order on my phone right there in the store and that wasn’t good enough either. I was told that I would only be able to get store credit. I might have been fine with that if it was for a small amount, but I paid close to $100 and I generally only ever order from them during Halloween. I wasn’t about to just take store credit. So I huffed out of there, luminary (and now bad mood) in hand.


That is SUCH BS, especially when you have proof of sale. I would contact their corporate offices.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> That is SUCH BS, especially when you have proof of sale. I would contact their corporate offices.



Ohhh I plan to! They’re gonna get an earful ?


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> That is SUCH BS, especially when you have proof of sale. I would contact their corporate offices.


I agree. It's not like this was a bottle of hand soap or something. This was a large, expensive decor piece. Obviously you purchased it. You had the print out from online. Why are we told to keep those things if not to use them in case of a later issue? Not your fault someone didn't put the paper in the box. This is absurd!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

BBW is just making all kinds of friends. I like many of their products but I certainly don't NEED any of them. It's insane for a store to be so uncooperative with a customer who spent over $100! Don't they realize other Retailers make the process easier (Target comes to mind) and if they want to stay in business they should get with the times? Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I had bought a set of some nice Viking ceramic coated baking sheets from Sam's Club online a few months back. I went to use them last weekend and noticed the coating was peeling on one of the pans. I went online and "spoke" with customer service. I explained the problem and gave them the order #. New pans (at no cost) are on the way to me as we speak. I also had the option of getting my money back. No packing slip required. That's how it's done. Bad move BBW. 

I NEVER shop at the Gap anymore because years back I went to return something and had the receipt but not the plastic bag the shirt was shipped in. The shirt was never worn and still had the tags on it. They did not want to return my money because I didn't have the clear plastic bag with the sticker on it. WTF? Who keeps that? She tried to guilt me by saying she could give me store credit or the store can take a loss by returning my money. Um, yeah, I took option #2. Never again - their quality is horrible anymore anyway, so not worth it any way you slice it. As I write this I am wondering if both stores are related in some way?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just chatted with them via their online chat, and they are sending me a prepaid label to send it back. At first she said I could just send it back myself, but I told her I shouldn’t have to pay the shipping for that when they should’ve just taken it back in the store, so she changed it for me to send me a prepaid label.

This is the first time I’ve ever had to return something to them, and even their online info about making returns is a bit confusing. In one breath they say “return anything anytime for any reason” but then make it very difficult if you don’t have that original packing slip.

@Famous Pumpkin thats quite ridiculous that they gave you a hard time because you didn’t have that outer plastic bag! Seriously? That’s just downright stupid.

Some retailers just don’t get it. In this day and age, having good customer service is crucial, especially if you want repeat buyers and referrals.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I just chatted with them via their online chat, and they are sending me a prepaid label to send it back. At first she said I could just send it back myself, but I told her I shouldn’t have to pay the shipping for that when they should’ve just taken it back in the store, so she changed it for me to send me a prepaid label.


So glad it worked out!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hopefully there won’t be any issues with the actual refund when they receive it, since there won’t be any original packing slip. We shall see!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I will say your experience with them isn't a one off. I've had trouble in the past returning things. I tried to return a candle (unused) and one of those duo wallflowers that crapped out two weeks after I bought it. I didn't have the receipt but I had the bank statement saying I bought the damn stuff.

They gave me some BS about needing the "code" on the receipt to be able to return it. For "inventory" reasons. Needless to say...still have the damn candle and I tossed the duo.

I guess the lesson here is hold onto the receipts forever...apparently. I didn't think I needed to keep the receipt. I thought they'd at least let me exchange the broken duo for another one but they wouldn't let me do that...I could only get the cheapest wallplug as an exchange...like WTF.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I will say your experience with them isn't a one off. I've had trouble in the past returning things. I tried to return a candle (unused) and one of those duo wallflowers that crapped out two weeks after I bought it. I didn't have the receipt but I had the bank statement saying I bought the damn stuff.
> 
> They gave me some BS about needing the "code" on the receipt to be able to return it. For "inventory" reasons. Needless to say...still have the damn candle and I tossed the duo.
> 
> I guess the lesson here is hold onto the receipts forever...apparently. I didn't think I needed to keep the receipt. I thought they'd at least let me exchange the broken duo for another one but they wouldn't let me do that...I could only get the cheapest wallplug as an exchange...like WTF.


Yeah that’s exactly what they told me, about needing the code on the original packing slip, so I guess at least they’re consistent there. But to not allow any type of other return without having that is pretty bad customer service.

I’m surprised they wouldn’t allow you to do an even exchange. I think I read somewhere that without a receipt they give you what the item is currently worth, not the price you actually paid, so if it was on clearance you’d get the clearance price. I kind of get that (sort of). But if I was a customer and I knew when I bought it and how much I paid (like you with your bank statement) I’d be miffed too with not at least getting an even exchange.

Honestly, I’ve never outwardly “copped an attitude” with a sales person before....I’m the type that bottles it up inside and then vents afterwards when I’m in my car or back home, but let me tell you, I definitely copped an attitude when the woman told me she couldn’t refund me and could only give me store credit!

Oh well, it’s done and over with, and that stupid luminary is in the hands of UPS now!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

^ Yeah the whole thing left me really miffed...so miffed that quiet, shy, never stands up for themselves, doormat me...actually demanded to speak to the manager and complained...not that it did anything...besides let me know the manager is a witch with a capital B. Man she had a nasty attitude. I wasn't being overly pushy or anything...I was flustered and slightly mad (I came off as slightly mad...again I was super miffed inside but I tend to not want to cause a scene) but nothing that would have led to her having that attitude while dealing with me. Really put me off of going to that store but it's the closest one...so I go...just not as often as I use to.

Speaking of I hit up that store today and bought the usual run of stuff. All of their "Halloween label" soaps, the two Halloween bath fizzies, some body soap and some hand soap for my mom. Oh and they had their Wallflower sale going on today so I had to...hopefully these things work longer then the rest...ha...ha...ha...


----------

